# best tube sizes for hunting



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hi. all - just recently found this site, early xmas present for sure - anyway was hoping for some help on tube selection for hunting, say Turkey's on down. have been using latex 7/16 o.d. X 1/4" i.d. and has worked fine but with all your knowledge I've seen so far here can you suggest maybe a better set-up? and, Thanks , I am still amazed at the cool slingshots I'm seeing here, I had no idea others were as crazy as me







I could have used you guys growing up, seems i was the only crazy one in my neighborhood to like slingshots, doing it the hard way is the only way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say that there is no "best". There are so many factors involved: weight and type of ammo, the draw weight that you can shoot comfortably, your draw length, the kind of slingshot you are shooting, what is readily available to you. If you have found something that works well for you, you should stick with it. For sure, try a few variations once in a while, but make change slowly. Maybe try a little heavier tube, a little lighter, etc. You are the only judge of what is going to be best for you. Nothing wrong at all with soliciting the opinions of others, but in the end, it has to be suitable for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Charles for your reply, I agree with what you say.........trial and era


----------

